

Why Facebook hasn't ditched PHP - joallard
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/why-facebook-hasnt-ditched-php/9536

======
chidochidochido
Ha, Yishan "sparklepants" wong, as if sparklepants was a middle name...

